# iPod Touch charging problem



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an iPod Touch 32GB 4th generation. I recently bought it and it seems the battery of something is faulty, because I can't seem to get a full charge. I've been on the computer charging for about 30 minutes (give or take a few) and it's still at 75%. This happened today btw and i have iOS 4.3.2.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

The first few charges were good (all got to 100%).


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you got access to another cable you can try?


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, it appears I was using my iPod nano cable instead of the one that came with my iTouch. Silly me. Seems to be fine now...


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, problems again...can't get a full charge.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have a power point charger you can try?

Have you tried a different USB port on the computer?


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, i've used the motherboard USB ports and it has worked.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

By the looks of it the problem is with the USB port you were originally plugging it into.


----------

